

Ask HN: Where do you get data? - roundsquare

I am interested in playing around with popularity algorithms, graph theory algorithms, trying out some map coloring algorithms, etc...<p>All of these require data though, and I'm not sure where to get it.  So I was wondering if people on HN have good places to get data.
======
byoung2
Usually the governing body that oversees that industry will have tons of data.
In the US, there is a governing body for everything, either a gov't
department, or a similar organization. I'm not sure what type of data you
need, but here's where I have gotten data to work with:

Population data - US Census (<http://www.census.gov/main/www/access.html>)
Food data - USDA (<http://www.ars.usda.gov/Services/docs.htm?docid=8964>) SAT
stats - College Board ([http://professionals.collegeboard.com/data-reports-
research/...](http://professionals.collegeboard.com/data-reports-
research/sat))

I could go on and on...try a search for {subject} statistics and you should
get some ideas

------
Travis
Amazon offers public datasets at <http://aws.amazon.com/publicdatasets/>

They include census data, as well as a dump of freebase's data (which mirrors
things like wikipedia). They also have some genome data.

------
antdaddy
This is a good place to start: <http://theinfo.org/get/data>

------
jacquesm
I treat the www as one giant database...

The nice thing about that is that it is all real world data, so quite messy.
That gives you a good grip on what it takes to massage data before it becomes
usable, and it also gives you some control over the level of abstraction.

------
yalurker
I asked a similar question here recently and got a number of valuable links,
see thread here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=764982>

------
kellyjoseph
Try <http://infochimps.org/>

------
roundsquare
Wow... boatloads of data. Thanks all!

